# Flint Michigan bottle show. March 20th.



## hemihampton (Mar 2, 2016)

Hers a Flyer. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 14, 2016)

BUMP, One more week. LEON.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanx Leon, I hope to make it there.


----------



## nammlif (Mar 15, 2016)

I'll be set up again this year...Lightning rod paraphernalia, jars, insulators, bottles, and a little of everything...a great show...stop in and see me..!!!


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 15, 2016)

hope to see ya there. leon.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 18, 2016)

Less then 2 days to go. I plan on picking up some Hutches. LEON.


----------

